# Logo für kleines Projekt erstellen



## solus-arbiter (24. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

für eins meiner kleinen Privaten projekte versuche ich seit längerer zeit ein logo zu erstellen.
Da ich aber im Photoshopbereich kein wahrer Künstler bin und auch im Kunstunterricht immer Kreide holen war, komme ich mit der Visualisierung des Logos nicht klar.
Kann mir da jemand helfen. Ich stehe kurz davor das ganze projekt zu kippen, wenn ich schon mit einen kleinen logo nicht klar komme.
Ich habe mal einen künstlerischen erguss meinerseits angehangen. Kann einer von euch damit was anfangen und mir ein paar ratschläge geben?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2014)

Hi,
erzähl doch mal etwas zu dem Projekt für das dieses Logo sein soll?
Was soll das Logo aussagen, darstellen etc. wäre ganz gut um dir auch nur Ansatzweise weiterzuhelfen.

Da sich deine Frage eher auf die Gestaltung des Logos bezieht und nicht auf Photoshop direkt verschiebe ich den Beitrag mal in die Creative Lounge.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Trubix (20. August 2014)

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mich hier ranhänge. 
Habe auch Probleme was das Firmenlogo angeht.
Weniger die Gestaltung, eher Probleme mit dem Druck.
Es geht darum das Briefpapier mit dem Logo zu versehen.
Natürlich sollte etwas besoinderes sein, auffallen -positiv natürlich.
Mir schwebt eine Art Wasserzeichen auf dem Briefpapier vor oder eine 3 D Prägung, die man mit dem Finger spüren kann.
Gibt es das?
Ich habe das letzte mal in der Schule Briefpapier in der Hand gehalten. Kenne mich da gar nicht aus, welche Möglichkeiten es da gibt.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. August 2014)

Zum Thema Briefpapier kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dir einen (oder mehrere) Bände von *Graphis Letterhead* zu kaufen. Grandiose Inspirationsquelle! Schau einfach mal bei ebay nach gebrauchten Büchern. Neu sind die Biester ziemlich teuer. Aber wenn du eines schnappen kannst, dann wirst du mir sicher recht geben, dass das richtig klasse ist und einen auf Unmengen Ideen bringt. 

Ich habe übrigens noch 2 davon im Regal stehen (Graphis Letterhead 1 + 3, praktisch Neuzustand weil doppelt gekauft). Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir eine private Nachricht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Trubix (21. August 2014)

Danke Martin. Geht es in den Büchern primär um Briefpapier Gestaltung? 
Könntest du mir eine grobe Übersicht geben?
Das Problem ist, dass ich etwas unter zeitnot bin und ich sehr viel Zeit habe noch Bücher zu wälzen.
Wobei das sicherlich sehr sinnvoll wäre.
Wie viel hättest du denn noch dafür?

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. August 2014)

Hi,
ja in den Büchern geht es um Briefpapier (Letterhead).
Aber bevor du über eine Druckveredelung nachdenkst solltest du eine entsprechend hochwertige Briefkopfgestaltung haben.
Denn du wirst mit einer Druckveredelung, welche nur das i-Pünktchen auf der Gestaltung sein kann, keine schlechte typografisch, grafische Gestaltung ausbügeln können.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. August 2014)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass wirklich alles geht, was man sich mit Papier vorstellen kann. Also auch Prägung, Prägedruck mit Folien, Stanzen, usw.

Das ist halt alles eine Frage von Aufwand und Kosten. Geht schon mit der Papierwahl los, da gibts unglaublich viele Papiere in allen denkbaren Farben, Stärken, Strukturen, Mustern. Es dürfte schwer sein, ohne Musterbücher da die richtige Wahl zu treffen. Es sei denn, du kannst schon ein wenig eingrenzen, was genau du möchtest.

Ansonsten kann ich Jan nur Recht geben. Die Gestaltung deines Briefkopfes hat Vorrang und erst wenn du weißt, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll, macht eine Wahl des Papiers und möglicher Extras bei der Veredelung Sinn.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ja, in den Büchern geht es um die Gestaltung von Briefpapier. Allerdings nicht in Form von erklärender Textwüste, sondern mit vielen, vielen Bildern von tollen Briefbögen. Augenschmauß fürs Köpfchen bei dem sich jede Form von Ideenlosigkeit in Nullkommanix auflöst, hehe.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. August 2014)

Als kleinen Tipp, auf der Webseite von Graphis gibt es auch einiges an Vorschaubildern aus den Büchern.
Auch Google spuckt so einiges an Inspirationsquellen aus.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2014)

Beste Inspiration bekommt man immer bei Pinterest! *Umsonst*

Vielleicht sollte man den guten auch darüber aufklären das Druck-Prägungen den Preis des Druckerzeugnis bedeutend nach oben treiben!

MFG Sissio


----------



## Majohandro (22. November 2014)

zuerst sollst du denken,ob ihre LOGO deine Projekt entspricht.


----------

